

The Capital Gap is Shrinking - mattculbreth
http://blog.weatherby.net/2007/10/capital-gap-is-.html

======
pg
All the numbers in the presentation he links to
([http://www.peachseedz.com/peachseedz/2007/10/stuck-in-the-
ca...](http://www.peachseedz.com/peachseedz/2007/10/stuck-in-the-ca.html)) are
wrong by about 2x.

Also, there's somewhat of an omission in the "pre-seed" column. Anyone notice?
The original presenter is either completely out of touch with startup funding,
or paying us the compliment of counting us as "friends" of startups.

~~~
mattculbreth
In which direction do you think they're off? Are the numbers too big or too
small in your opinion?

As for YC, yeah I don't think you are in the original chart. As you've said
before that's kind of a new category. Seed I guess, but so early and so much
smaller than what people usually think of as seed. What's interesting though
is that some of the people involved in these posts are considering a YC-ish
type thing in the Atlanta area.

~~~
pg
They're too big. Angels are willing to invest $50k, and VCs will now invest as
little as $1m. There is a bit of a gap, but it is around $300-800k.

~~~
rms
And even then, some angels invest in that range. Peter Thiel, for example.

